# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  clean out done

## bdoak1981

9am-3:30pm full clean out on the electric eel tank yesterday was sweaty work. Rushing around trying to get it done and still took 6+ hrs. Satisfying though  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Rather you than me,  but its looking nice and clean.... and looks like she as a happy face too  :lol: 

Cleaned my pond filter out yesterday took 1/2 hour  :Smile:

----------

*bdoak1981* (28-09-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

:lol:  mucky job? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

